# PARAMABIRA (Binus University Student Choir) Annual Concert



## elmond

*PARAMABIRA - Binus University Student Choir
ANNUAL CONCERT

Conductor : Rainier Revireino

ANCIENT WISDOM - Songs of Faith, Devotion, and Peace
Based on religious text and sacred tune







*
*Thursday, 15 Sept 2011 - 19.30pm
Usmar Ismail Hall
Jl. H.R. Rasuna Said Kav. C.22 - Jakarta, Indonesia*
Ticket price : Reg IDR 75.000 - VIP IDR 100.000

*Saturday, 17 Sept 2011 - 19.30pm 
TBY Societet
Jl. Sriwedari No.1, Kelurahan Ngupasan, Kecamatan Gondomanan - Yogyakarta, Indonesia*
Ticket price : IDR 25.000

Repertoire :
1. O Virtus Sapientiae | Hildegard von Bingen
2. O Magnum Mysterium | Javier Busto
3. Kyrie | Park Jung Sun
4. Anima Christi | Ryan Cayabyab
5. Bapa Kami | Perry Rumengan
6. Lacrymosa | Calixto Alvares
7. Jubilate Deo | Rainier Revireino
8. Way Over in Beulahland | Trad. Spiritual arr. Joseph Jennings

INTERMISSION

9. Ani Ma'amin | Ancient Hebrew Chant arr. Paul Caldwell & Sean Ivory
10. Voices of Autumn | Jackson Hill
11. Somon | Hideki Cihara
12. Dravidian Dithyramb | Victor Paranjoti
13. Zikr | A.R. Rahman arr. Ethan Sperry 
14. Ilay Gandangan | Magundanoan Chant arr. Rodolfo Delarmente
15. Baba Yetu (Swahili adaptation of " The Lord's Prayer") | Chris Kiagiri

*CP :
Cintya +628170796177
Kevin +628988999914*

Limited seat.
More info, please visit:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=257828404228424
http://choralnet.org/294279
http://furmagazine.blogspot.com/2011...aramabira.html


----------

